# Fototransistores



## Ayla_19 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hola!soy estudiante de ingenieria electrónica, tengo que hacer un proyecto que consiste en un sistema de semaforos con sensores de presencia de los coches y tal. ya lo tengo todo simulado en el pc y listo para montar, el problema es que los sensores ke he comprado son TCST 2103, unos fototransistores, y nose por que no me funcionan! supongo ke los estare conectando mal.. pero yo hago lo que dice el data sheet. eso si , las resistencias q utilizo son d 330. puede estar ahi el problema?alguien sabe como conectar exactamente estos sensores? 


Muchas gracias !


----------



## Aristides (Nov 27, 2006)

En el ejercicio # 2 de este libro, está explicado, como conectar un foto transistor para hacer un encoder.

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf

La R de carga que estás utilizando, creo que es demasiado baja.


----------



## gtec (Dic 15, 2007)

me parece que lo que tienes es un optoacoplador y no un fototransistor! Otra que tambien puede ser, es que si no te funciona con ningun fototransistor, es porque tu resistencia de colector es muy chica, por lo tanto pasa mucha corriente. prueba con una mas grande, aunque nose que tension tenes en esa parte, si podes subir tu circuito podria ver mejor que quieres hacer y que tienes.


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 25, 2010)

Alguno sabria que costo tiene un HCL 1395-001 en colombia y donde lo podria conseguir?
Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 25, 2010)

Ayla: TCST 2103 es una barrera optoelectronica. Convendria que subieras el esquema del circuito para entender mejor tu proyecto.

flacastfypn: Puedes explicar que es ese componente... no lo encuentro en Google... y eso es mucho decir!.

Saludos


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 25, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Ayla: TCST 2103 es una barrera optoelectronica. Convendria que subieras el esquema del circuito para entender mejor tu proyecto.
> 
> flacastfypn: Puedes explicar que es ese componente... no lo encuentro en Google... y eso es mucho decir!.
> 
> Saludos



El datasheet se consigue en internet, solo necesito saber su costo en colombia, si es posible conseguirlo, o un equivalente.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 25, 2010)

flacastfypn: No parece un fototx del otro mundo... es para reemplazar un original ?
podrias probar un fototx convencional (lo que consigas en el mercado). Si no se puede cambiar te recomiendo que contactes directamente al fabricante ya sea pidiendo una muestra gratis o preguntando el representante mas cercano.

Saludos


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 25, 2010)

Solo quiero saber su costo aproximado en colombia, no importando que referencia tenga.
Gracias.


----------



## pachorreas (May 25, 2010)

Disculpa tecnogirl pero al parecer Flaca esta buscando el valor comercial del fototransistor, independientemente el uso la pregunta es muy clara.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 29, 2010)

Cuando quiero saber costos aproximados generalmente me conecto a alguna pagina de alguna tienda gringa (Newark, Digikey o Mouser), busco el precio en dolares y hago la equivalencia con el tipo de cambio de mi pais... el precio generalmente va hacia arriba por los costos de envio e impuestos...


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 29, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Cuando quiero saber costos aproximados generalmente me conecto a alguna pagina de alguna tienda gringa (Newark, Digikey o Mouser), busco el precio en dolares y hago la equivalencia con el tipo de cambio de mi pais... el precio generalmente va hacia arriba por los costos de envio e impuestos...



Gracias por tu aporte, realmente me puse en la tarea de buscar fototransistores en bogota; aqui en la cuidad hay un lugar en el centro donde encuentras muchos almacenes de electronica, los fototransistores no son muy populares por aqui pero donde los encontre habian una pareja de 2 pines cada uno a 2700 pesos colombianos, al rededor de un dolar.


----------

